# Need Advice for a blank...



## redneckmedic (Jan 30, 2013)

My cousin Graduates soon and I'm wanting to keep in tradition and make her a pen as I have all my other family and friends. She hasn't chosen a profession yet but is really into Hula Hooping.... I mean really into it, as with everything else she has taken it into the next level with stunts, flips, and other tricks as part of a routine. 

I'm trying to figure out a way to incorporate a hula hoop concept into a pen. Either grind and cast, decal, or put a ring on the pen, like one would do a rattle. 

Any suggestions.....?


----------



## turbowagon (Jan 30, 2013)

I never heard a better excuse to make a captured ring pen!  Be sure to paint the ring to look like a hula hoop!


----------



## LagniappeRob (Jan 30, 2013)

Captive ring?  Like those made with these: Set of 3 Benjamin's Best HSS Captive Ring Tools at Penn State Industries
only smaller?


----------



## redneckmedic (Jan 30, 2013)

LagniappeRob said:


> Captive ring?  Like those made with these: Set of 3 Benjamin's Best HSS Captive Ring Tools at Penn State Industries
> only smaller?


----------



## Mason Kuettel (Jan 30, 2013)

That's cool...on the list of things to try!


----------



## kruzzer (Jan 30, 2013)

maybe you should consider a decal.. I googled "hula hoop" clip art and got several sites...
here's one example


----------



## turbowagon (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes, I meant to say "captive" ring.  Do it!


----------

